#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  mobile responsive .htacess code for .php

## Dhara

Currently I'm facing the mobile responsive issues for my client website. As we all know currently most of them are using different devises to book their orders or improve their knowledge. So every website owners are must focus on their responsive. for my client website the slider part only doesn't have the good responsive. I head about we can fix the responsive issues through .htaccess. So If anyone know that code please share with me.

----------

